# Pet Names..getting peed off now..



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey all. So we are planning on getting another dog and mum asked me to think of names. I thought i'd go on google and type in things that might bring up some names so I tried; "pagan names", "name generator", "names"...alsorts and everytime i click on a sight it ges to some search market site or shopping site that is not even the same address. Why is this? its really bugging me! Every single one goes to something like Shopodo Shopping... If I wanted to go there then I would have typed THAT in!  grr

So anyway, any of you got any ideas for names? We like magical and mystical names, something different and not obvious, natural type things. I like Charlie, but then I always liked that name for a boy or a girl. I think their going for a *****, so it would be a female name we need.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

sorry but i just done another search. try it yourself and see. I typed in dog names. the first 3 links looked good in the search, clicked on them. first one comes up as info.co.uk, second one yourwish-list.net, and then shopo-bloody-do AGAIN!!! Argh this is so annoying! Why do they appear to be a good link in the search and then have nothing related to dogs or names when you click on them????? This is so annoying!


----------



## The New Girl (Dec 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry but i just done another search. try it yourself and see. I typed in dog names. the first 3 links looked good in the search, clicked on them. first one comes up as info.co.uk, second one yourwish-list.net, and then shopo-bloody-do AGAIN!!! Argh this is so annoying! Why do they appear to be a good link in the search and then have nothing related to dogs or names when you click on them????? This is so annoying!



Hi Thorn, here's a few sites for you!  

hxxp://www.i-love-dogs.com/names/

hxxp://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/names/

hxxp://www.parents.com/family-life/pets/dog-names/?ordersrc=google6dognames_cgy&cobrandId=ww5&s_kwcid=names%20for%20dogs|1332460192

hxxp://www.babydognames.com/

hxxp://petrix.com/dognames/


----------



## Oscar (Dec 9, 2008)

Mischka

Guido (male) 

Guidoune (female)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like you have a spyware Thorn, run your cookie cleaner 

Or use this.

hXXp://www.google.com/


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

for heavens sake now its logged me out and i have to type all this again! grrr!! ~loghlidrhtlenglnbvoytoh3a!

anyway...I was saying..

Thanks everyone those are great.

Hippy I think your right..I deleted all cookies and set it to keep them only until I close firefox. Its still doing it on google.com, every link i click goes to some ad or search site. You recommend I do a virus check? I only have avast.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 9, 2008)

Thorn... I named my female kitten Mortisha... or 'Tish for short...:aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 9, 2008)

lol...Hell... if yer getting a *****... just name her _*****_


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

haha... our 7 year old lab I wanted to name "bumfluff" when we got her so if we lost her we could ask anyine and everyone if they'd seen my bumfluff? lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2008)

Shiva--One of my best friends has a pure white female wolf cross named Shiva.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 9, 2008)

im tryin to talk my wife into lettin me get another puppy since mine died a few months ago. i found a pitt bull puppy i want bad, so maybe tonight i'll get to go pick it up.. its so cute.


----------



## jane_doe (Dec 9, 2008)

we just went through the same thing! haha got a new puppy and its a girl the kids named it lil bear... so all that looking for a cool name was a bit of a waste. 

We've had her for almost 2weeks now and the other day she had some type of sizure (sp?) so my husband made the comment we should of named her cesar ... I thought it was funny. ( she is fine she just had her lil sizure and then gets up and starts to play like nothing happened. its happened twice now) I was told that becuse she a mixed of two breeds (poodle and chiwawa) that she would have problems the mom had two pups one died but this one is healthy for the most part. Going to take her in if it happens again not sure what it could be.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

jane doe sorry thats what can happen with crosses this is why its better to go for a good pedigree.

Shiva is a lovely name and that is a beautiful dog Hemp thanks 

Jane, our 7 year old has occasional seizures and we (nor the vets) don't know why. She's had 2 within a year that we know of, but she becomes very docile afterwards and sleeps for most of it. They can happen because of an underlying problem, so be careful and keep an eye on her. But be warned, tests will be expensive.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey all. So we are planning on getting another dog and mum asked me to think of names. I thought i'd go on google and type in things that might bring up some names so I tried; "pagan names", "name generator", "names"...alsorts and everytime i click on a sight it ges to some search market site or shopping site that is not even the same address. Why is this? its really bugging me! Every single one goes to something like Shopodo Shopping... If I wanted to go there then I would have typed THAT in!  grr
> 
> So anyway, any of you got any ideas for names? We like magical and mystical names, something different and not obvious, natural type things. I like Charlie, but then I always liked that name for a boy or a girl. I think their going for a *****, so it would be a female name we need.


 
Hey Thorn, sounds more like you have got an isp hijacker. Worse than spyware it actually hijacked whatever you are using (yahoo, whatever) so whatever you search for leads directly to something else. Try a different search engine and look it up. Then you can try downloading "hyjackthis" for free. But, as usual, be very carefull What you download and hyjackthis is pretty complicated to use, but just a simple run through it is usually enough. Good luck.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 9, 2008)

thorn i agree, it sounds like you have a little extra something on your pc....i like to use a program called AVG its free to download from download.com and it works great for me


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a female chocolate lab, we ( my sons and I ) named her brownie. What else would a stoner name their dog? How about Glinda (the good witch from the wizard of oz)


----------



## Elven (Dec 9, 2008)

Well some good pagan names for pets, I have had animals named Aradia, Atlas, Thoth, Isis, But I also like Sci-fi names  I have had a Luke, Vader, Boba. Always liked funny names would love to have a Pig and name it Carnitas (fried pork) but my friend has a little yip dog and I thought they should name it Darwin's mistake. Good luck with the name.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just got a cat from the Animal Shelter and dubbed him Louis XIV


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2008)

Name it after your favorite MPer.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 9, 2008)

You're right. Trent it is.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 9, 2008)

2 cat's Bleezy and Upgrayedd

...and about 70 cichlids, unnamed.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 9, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> 2 cat's Bleezy and Upgrayedd
> 
> ...and about 70 cichlids, unnamed.


 
African Cichlids I hope? I've had the same 3 for 3 years. One guy has totally taken over the tank and only lets the others come out to eat and explore on his terms.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 9, 2008)

2 HUGE oscars too...unnamed.

You have a good idea here Thorn, If you people want to name my pair of sleek preadatory, overly aggressive oscars, shoot.

...as far as a name for your dog...how about Trogdar.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 9, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> .how about Trogdar.




The Burninator?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 9, 2008)

Ef'n G... how about *Felix & Oscar*? ... do the names fit the fish? :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

hehe you guys are great, thanks 

Well we went to choose out of 2 black bitches, one lively and inquisitive and one lazy and shy. We all chose the lively waggy one hehe. I told my therapist and he said he woulda gone for the lazy one! Got LOADS of names now thanks to you guys, the top ones at the moment are Phoebe, Shola, Jett... I can't remember the others. My dad wanted Molly, so we had Milly and Molly   My mum has a tendency of coming up with god-darn-awful names that remind us of nasty or stupid people lol.

Well I'm gonna have to call her Thorn aren't I   hehe just kiddin, y'all know it'll be Hick :rofl: 

Gonna check our that ISP thing... the boyfriend did a virus check while I was out last night and it found nothing  Think I might start studying computing then I might actually understand this piece of junk!


----------



## Klicks (Dec 10, 2008)

Okay sweetie.  Here are some of the names I had thought about for some of my pets:  Beatrice, Winston, Brook, Teddy, Bishop, Fargo, Chief, Drusilla?(weird huh, but that was after a bowl), Torry, Saucer, Humphrey (Hump for short, you know), Denton, and last but not least, Casey.  You could have a contest and draw from the list!!


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 10, 2008)

When me and my old lady bought our cats we named the girl Mollie (for MDMA) and the boy Cody (Codeine). LOL! And my siamese is named General Tso for general tso's chicken.

I have a gorgeous leopard gecko that I couldn't think of a name for so it's name became Geico. And neither of my turtle's have names either.

And none of my four house mice are named. They'll probably just be food for someone's snake one day.

Let me rip this bowl and maybe I can think of a good name.

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> When me and my old lady bought our cats we named the girl Mollie (for MDMA) and the boy Cody (Codeine). LOL! And my siamese is named General Tso for general tso's chicken.
> 
> I have a gorgeous leopard gecko that I couldn't think of a name for so it's name became Geico. And neither of my turtle's have names either.
> 
> ...


I have a bearded dragon as well. Actually, my son's. But I don't see him taking the lizard to college with him. His name is Drago. But not such a good name for a dog.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

Stardust,Nova,Cannibus:bong: ,,,Woops,,Im high again.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 10, 2008)

Woops Cojo Soda are some of the names i like


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Thorn here's a name to think about Dee-Oh-Gee...I raised Beagles yrs ago and that is what I called one of my Breeder lines...I was told thats where we get the name DOG from an Indian word for canines is what I was told but not for sure just thought it sounded cool....


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 10, 2008)

Name the dog "Ace"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Dec 11, 2008)

How about "Ceres"?...  Roman goddess of growing plants.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 11, 2008)

large dog?
boy- Hercules
girl- querl
Small?
Boy- G.G. Or jeejee lol i like that one.
girl- idk, i rele don't like small dogs haha


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*hey thorn ,,,,,,my cats are pearl and patrick  and a fish called squidsworth 
:spongebob fans )also   i have a molly ,,,who is lively ,,,doesnt tire ,,,likes to cause mischief and totally adorable ,,loves spongebob ,,its just that shes my rugrat ,,,not cat:rofl: 
*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> large dog?
> boy- Hercules
> girl- querl
> Small?
> ...


 



			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> I think their going for a *****, so it would be a female name we need.


 
lol but thanks you i just realised i didn't what breed she is. she's another black labrador. one more day to go!!!!

This has been the slowest week ever! I'm got the puppy to look forward to this weekend, plus the boyfriend's birthday plus we not smoked all week cos we been saving out last bag of weed for the weekend   my god its gone slow! I'm up early cos i gotta listen out for the door bell incase the cage comes for the pup. My goodness its going slow!

Anyway.. the computer wouldn't let me do a system restore to before the last updates or a disk clean up so it was prett obvious there was something nasty on it. SO in the end In had to do a full system recovery. the pc is back on its feet but is not connected to the internet just yet. So using someone elses now (shhhh)  

Anyway thanks for all the brilliant names and info, really interesting  everyone seems to be swaying towards Phoebe now, but i told mum that she won't be sure until they get her back home and see what she does with our 7 year old lab, her cat, my rats and my boyfriends chinchilla lol what a zoo!


----------

